# Spanish Beach Info wanted



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi Everyone

This may be a bit of a long-shot but we are banking on MHFacter's coming up trumps here.

During the autumn and winter we often travel to the Costa Brava, Dorada, Azahar and Blanca in our motorhome and sometimes do a bit of metal detecting to pass the time away and because it is our main hobby back in the UK.

Obviously we do the beaches but in the main we do the shallow water and stroll out from ankle depth to, shall we say, nipple height.

Now we already have our favorite places but we feel we must be missing loads of popular small beaches as we travel in our Hymer from one beach to another.

The beaches we are looking for have to be fairly popular in the summer and have to be safe i.e. they should not be full of rocks and should shelve gently not go neck deep as soon as you step into them. We would call them child-friendly.

You should also be able to park a motorhome very close to the beach so that we can keep an eye on the van whilst we are practising our hobby.

We will travel as far down as Cambrils and Bennicassim so would like your suggestions on beaches all the way from the south of France down the Meditteranean coast to Bennicassim.

Thanks in adavnce and may even meet up with some of you on some of these beaches later this year. Got to catch a bit of sun somewhere haven't we 8) :lol:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Peniscola ? . . parking on the road, this is a long wide gently sloping beach, [its where I think Charlton Heston filmed "El Sid"] . .


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

brimo said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> This may be a bit of a long-shot but we are banking on MHFacter's coming up trumps here.
> 
> ...


Are you at firle this year Brian?If you are I`ll see you there mate.


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

I really like the beaches at Ampura Brava.
You can drive onto one of them and the other main one has parking along the prom.
If I remember the signs they say no over night parking for motor homes but you do see plenty parked there in the day time.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

The wonderful Coveta Fuma just "up" from where we "live" in El Campello, half hour or so up from Alicante....our little haven!! :lol:


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

GypsyRose, We think we called in there last year and wild-camped on a back crack behind a Garage just as you entered El Campello :lol: If this is so, how far away is your fave beach, is it very close to that spot!

Peniscola will be on our itinerary and our first stop will probably be Roses and Empurabrava (think that's how you spell it IrishMike). Have stopped at both of these places in the past and enjoy them both.

At peniscola we always stop for one night at the port then stay at the Official camperstop behind the Casablanca Hotel (I think) which costs about 8 euro's night with electric. Very cheap for Spain. :lol: 

C'mon folks, any more favorite safe beaches in these areas that you know about. We'd love to hear about them.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

It's a LOOONG walk! LOL!! I know exactly where you mean!! Not a bad spot either and El Campello beaches within easy reach! 
Please pm me...depending on when you go (and WE do...we live slightly inland and we would wlecome you!)..safe and secure and in the wonderful hills....
Coveta Fuma is a turning off opposite the wooden houses advertised...more details if you pm me!! :roll: Ana xx


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

As a frequent visitor to Spain,(Costa Blanca), South of Torrevieja there are some super gently sloping beaches, very busy in summer deserted in the winter, some that spring to mind Le Zenia,Playa Flemenca, Cabo Roig,Campoamor x2, Las Palmeros and St Pedro and then your onto the Mar Menor all good family beaches.
But last year I was talking to a detectorist and he had a bag full of rings that he had found that day so If thats what you'r after so are others.

Hope this is helpfull

Loddy


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Stay away from the touristy beaches come to the Valencia region and try Gandia (parking along the beach road)loads of wild camping areas.also cullera,javea arenal,calpe,will look out for your MHF sticker
Good luck


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi Hogan

Because we want to find bits and pieces we need to visit these popular beaches 8) What we are trying to find are those little but still popular beaches that we don't know about.

Have been down to Calpe and Javea and love it there, especially the boot sale :lol: 

Loddy, went down as far as Mar Menor last year (hey, it might have been us you spoke to) but its a long way down when you are sussing out different beaches. We met 4 Americans in Santa Pola who had been in that area for almost 3 months !! Wow , they had emptied the place out  

Hopefully on this trip we won't have to travel as far down.


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Blimey, this weather is awful. Wish we were there now 8)


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

C'mon folks, any more favorite safe bathing beaches in these areas that you know about. We'd love to hear about them and nearby parking/camping.


----------

